# Oral Tradation In Sikhism



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 26, 2004)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

 Das is only interested only to know do tradition in Gurmat,Which are not wriitten any where but followed till today since the time of Gurus.

Das could give only an example may be it is wrong.

Das thinks that when we sing, 'Tu Thakur Tum Pai Ardas..'

Before doing Ardas. This is written no where in the books but followed since the times of Gurus.

Das is only intersted that do we have such more tradtions which are part of our day to day ceromanies of Gurumat but not wriitten in any old book.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 26, 2004)

Vijaydeep Singh ji,

The verse 'Tum thakur, tum pei ardaas' is from Sukhmani Sahib. 

http://allaboutsikhs.com/prayers/sukhmani/sukh04-04.htm


----------



## Arvind (Nov 26, 2004)

And Sukhmani Sahib is in Guru Granth Sahib ji, with 'Tu Thakur...' at page 268


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 29, 2004)

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh

Das is aware of the fact that this verse is in Sukhmani Sahib.

What das is saying is why is this said before ardas.Is is mentioned in some old book/scripture or is it done via oral traditions.

In evening often another verse is sung before Ardas.

Tu Jh/Dh agey Ardas hamari Jeeyo pind Sab tera Wahe Guru/Pyrea
Ka ho/he Nanak Sab Teri Wadiyaye koi nam Na Jane mera Wahe Guru.

das is aware that it is Gurubani But he is interseted to know is there ant written evidence that they should be sung before Ardas or are they done as per convention as an oral tradtion since the time of Gurudev.

Das also wants to have more such instance regarding similar oral traditions.


----------

